# Weight as baby and weight as adult?



## Bunnies_Cavies (Aug 29, 2014)

Can a rabbits weight at a certain age tell you about how much they weigh as an adult? My boy bunnies are 3 months old (Holland Lop mix, mom was 4lbs, dad was larger) and they are 2.12 and 3.4 growing about 1/4 lb a week. Any guesses as to their adult size? 
Thanks!


----------



## Azerane (Aug 29, 2014)

My approximate guess is that from 12 weeks of age, to their adult size, their weight will double. That's what happened with Bandit, I can't remember the weights off the top of my head, but his adult weight is nearly exactly double his 12-ish week weight. Not that he doubled in size, it's an increase in size and bulk.


----------



## Bunnies_Cavies (Aug 29, 2014)

Azerane said:


> My approximate guess is that from 12 weeks of age, to their adult size, their weight will double. That's what happened with Bandit, I can't remember the weights off the top of my head, but his adult weight is nearly exactly double his 12-ish week weight. Not that he doubled in size, it's an increase in size and bulk.



Thank! They haven't grown much since I got them 3 weeks ago so I am thinking they will be closer to moms size then dads


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 1, 2014)

I have also found that rabbits about double their weight from when they are around 10-12 weeks. 
Smaller breeds do tend to mature faster, so reach their adult size around 6 months. Large and giant breeds can still be growing from 9-18 months. 

Your guys will probably mature around 4.5 to 7 pounds.


----------

